

After 24 months, we just made our first hire - tgoldberg
https://medium.com/@toddg777/after-24-months-we-just-made-our-first-hire-272e27a95bc4

======
Major_Grooves
[https://www.eventjoy.com/aboutus](https://www.eventjoy.com/aboutus)

"We’re backed by Ticketmaster and Y Combinator"

or "owned by Ticketmaster"?

~~~
tgoldberg
Yes, the company is now owned by Ticketmaster, but we still received some of
our initial investment from YC.

